# 6 cm nodule-go to surgery?



## Danny70 (Mar 25, 2018)

Hello. I have a 6cm solid nodule that showed on an ultrasound. I have a consultation about having a biopsy but I was wondering if I should go straight to surgery. I watched a UCLA video and they said over 4 cm should be strongly considered even if it's benign. If I'm going to need surgery anyway, I would prefer to get it over with and not go through a biopsy. Thanks.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

If it were me I would go straight to a surgeon for removal. Your issue will be difficulty stabilizing with 1/2 a thyroid post surgery.

Something to discuss with your surgeon.

Find a surgeon who performs 4-5 thyroid surgeries weekly as experience is a good thing


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup - agreed. Go straight to surgery. And ask them to remove the entire thyroid.


----------



## Danny70 (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks. I'm going to cancel the biopsy appt and set up a consultation with a surgeon who does a lot of these surgeries.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Good luck - if you have any questions about surgery, please let us know.


----------



## Danny70 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm probably going to have a 5-6 week wait for an appointment with the experienced thyroid surgeon. I live in a small state where there aren't a lot of experts in this area so I'm thinking I should just wait instead of trying to see someone else. I'm not having any symptoms despite the size of the nodule.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Go with an experienced surgeon, assuming the symptoms are manageable. It will be worth the wait.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Definitely agree, wait for the good surgeon!


----------



## Danny70 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm back. I'm having surgery on Wednesday. I should be able to leave the hospital Thursday morning and was planning on staying with my parents until Friday and having them drive me back home. I live by myself so is it okay for me to be by myself two days after surgery? Is it common to have really bad symptoms? My parents don't mind me staying longer but I have awful insomnia and have a bed at home that allows me to sleep good and I know I'll be exhausted by Friday. I live a half mile from a hospital and am stocked up with soft foods, Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was alone during the day 12 hours after surgery. I didn't need help. I may have felt crummy but I didn't need help. You will likely be exhausted after surgery!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I went home form the hospital and cooked dinner for my family -

When are they starting you on thyroid hormone replacement?

It's a good idea to have the bottle on hand vs getting filled after surgery or maybe your parents can get it filled before you go to your house. I did not do that and by day 3 felt nailed to floor so they called it in - hubby went and got it. You really should not drive as long as you are taking narcotics.


----------



## Danny70 (Mar 25, 2018)

I'm not sure when I'm starting thyroid replacement. I'll have my parents pick up whatever medication I might need before I go home. I have a pharmacy within a mile of where I live.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You might want to clarify who will be providing your replacement hormone prescription post surgery. People start hormone replacement anywhere from the day after to a week after surgery. Personally - I think 2-3 days is a good start point as any hormone spilled during removal has time to burn off.

You might also figure our what dose you should be asking for. Figure 1.7 mcg per kilogram of body weight for a start dose.

Many doctors start with 100mcg and if you weigh more than 129.63lbs it won;t be enough.


----------



## Danny70 (Mar 25, 2018)

I had a partial thyroidectomy on Wednesday morning and am back home now and feeling fine. My surgeon did perform a FNA/ultrasound on my large nodule (6cm) on the right side a month ago and it came back negative for cancer and didn't see anything on the left side. I mentioned that if there was any doubt I would like to have a total but he didn't see any cancer during surgery and thinks it's just a large nodule. I will know for sure when I meet with him again next week and find out test result of nodule that was removed. I was sent home with TUMS and told to take 3 and call his office if I have any symptoms. What should I ask at the appt? Thanks.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad you are through the appointment and feeling well.

Did you start on thyroid meds yet? If not, I would ask about that: when will the blood tests will be, what tests they will run, and who will prescribe the meds.

Also, ask for a copy of your pathology report.


----------



## Danny70 (Mar 25, 2018)

I haven't started on thyroid medicine yet. I will ask these questions and get a copy of the pathology report. My appointment is on Tuesday with the surgeon and a nurse practitioner. Someone where I work had had a total thyroid removal with the same surgeon and she says she works with the nurse practitioner more during her checkups to check her levels. My surgeon does a high volume of thyroid surgeries and is 65 so I'm not sure if I would be seeing him at every appt and I would guess he might be getting close to retirement.


----------

